# Safari Room



## daykinjones (Jun 9, 2009)

Has anyone bought a safari room for an auto sleeper Windsor?

Think the factory fitted awning is an Omnistor, but will a standard Omnistor safari room fit it?

Any help/thoughts appreciated


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*room*

Consider a windblocker much easier to erect and store


----------

